# re-scaping demasoni/lab tank



## Juicetin (Apr 7, 2018)

So i am looking to re-scape my 55 gal with 10 demasoni and 5 yellow labs. All fish are between 1.5-2.5 inches. 
Basically all i am looking to do is to take out some of the smaller rocks, and add some larger rocks to build up the scape a little, rather than have all the crevaces at the substrate level to make it a bit more appealing visually as well as let the fish spread out a little bit. It will also give me some time to scrub all the brown algae coating the rocks.

MY main question is should i net everybody out and put them in a holding tank while i work? or would it be ok to leave them in?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It should be OK to leave the fish in while you remove old and add new rocks though you just need to be sure you don't set rocks on fish. I checked your post that showed the existing rock set up plus your tank isn't that old but you may kick up some debris when removing the old rocks and should siphon out any dirt that gets stirred up during the process if it's a lot of dirt.


----------

